# ebay scam



## whizzerbug (Jun 11, 2021)

i won an auction ,paid for it,seller cancelled my winning bid recieved a refund from ebay,the seller claimed he made a mistake in starting price of .99 ct he claimed it should have been $100 i won with $34.55 bid,mind you the auction ran 7 days ample time to correct it, so if your not happy with the sale price you can cancel the auction shame on ebay to let this happen


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 11, 2021)

Too much BS going on with Ebay, i just don’t bother.


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 11, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Too much BS going on with Ebay, i just don’t bother.



i quit selling on ebay long ago  i now only buy,between there fees and paypal it aint worth the trouble


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2021)

I had a seller do that to me once-error in listing. I contacted him and asked what error was and he replied “I can’t sell it for that”. I reported it to EBay but of course nothing happened. Just another POS who can’t uphold their end of the deal. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 11, 2021)

Not a scam, just a dirt bag seller. The sad thing is ebay allows it to happen. Ebay doesn't care about you. They just want $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2021)

Yep,
That just happened to me, except I came out ok.
Seller over in England, had one of those cast iron, New Departure Bell, display stands listed.
I watched the auction carefully, and at the last second, I sniped it for what I thought, was a win at all cost bid.
Well, to my surprise, I got red flagged, that the seller was unwilling to ship internationally, and the winning bid came in at just over a hundred bucks!
Well, that’s just a give away, for something so fricken hard to find.
Being pissed off, that the listing made no mention of the international shipping limitations.
I contacted the seller to voice my opinion.
I mentioned what that little piece of unobtainium should’ve sold for, and that I had bid to win, and would’ve gladly paid any amount to have it packed and shipped internationally.
Well, just like that, the poor sod that won the auction over in merry old England got jerked around, and the item was made available to me for my buy it now price. 😜
I know, that sucks for the poor bloak, but in times like that, you just have to do what you have to do.
The seller was an antiques dealer, and probably has no trouble sleeping at night, once I quintupled the profit margin on what he probably thought was just some funky looking cast iron door stop.
eBay still works well, if you’re unscrupulous.😈


----------



## 1motime (Jun 11, 2021)

Such is life.  It works both ways.  Selling and buying.  Both should be aware that is not a done deal until money is received and item is in new home


----------



## phantom (Jun 11, 2021)

whizzerbug said:


> i quit selling on ebay long ago  i now only buy,between there fees and paypal it aint worth the trouble



Pay Pal is no longer a requirement and if you are only buying the fees are not your problem.


----------



## vincev (Jun 11, 2021)

E Bay at its best.Play with E Bay long enough and you will see the many scams they dont give a s..t about


----------



## phantom (Jun 11, 2021)

vincev said:


> E Bay at its best.Play with E Bay long enough and you will see the many scams they dont give a s..t about



Yep....it's been at least three or four years since a guy showed up on my porch with a gun and said "I'm from E bay, use us "


----------

